# Dallas/Ft. Worth Gamers



## Greegan (Jan 28, 2004)

Looking for either a gaming group or individual gamers in the DFW metroplex. 

We're looking at a bi-weekly game (preferably Friday nights or Sunday day) based in Forgotten Realms.

We're white-collar, clean-cut types with transportation and _showers_...looking for similar, compatible people. No offense intended. 

If interested email me at matt_mackay@yahoo.com or visit:

http://groups.msn.com/theghostsofdallas


----------



## Velenne (Jan 28, 2004)

You've got mail!


----------



## Greegan (Feb 2, 2004)

Still looking for some of those "Ghosts of Dallas"....those people out there in DFW that game but apparently don't like to acknowledge it....


----------

